# error with apache 2.2



## Kalisto (Nov 26, 2010)

hi everyone so I installed apache22 from package tree on 7.0 stable for sparc on a netrax1.  when i run apachectl with any options i get the following error



```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: version FBSD_1.1 required by /usr/local/sbin/httpd not found
```

now locate both of these show the following 


```
nbbh# locate libc.so.7
/lib/libc.so.7
nbbh# locate ld-elf.so.1
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1
/usr/libexec/ld-elf.so.1
/usr/share/man/cat1/ld-elf.so.1.1.gz
/usr/share/man/man1/ld-elf.so.1.1.gz
```

I'm not really sure why apachectl isn't noticing these at all...it's been a while for me and i'm coming back to bsd...any help you can provide would be fantastic.

thanks 

Kali


----------



## SIFE (Nov 26, 2010)

See if libc.so.7 is really located in lib by ls command, if you don't found it, you will found another version, probably lib.so.6 or libc.so.5, try remap it like this:

```
ln -s /lib/libc.so.5 /lib/libc.so.7
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 26, 2010)

This is not about a missing /lib/libc.so.7, it's about what that libc is reporting back to Apache: 
	
	



```
version FBSD_1.1 required
```

This may shed some light. Sounds like the package you installed is not OK with the operating system it's being run on.


----------



## Kalisto (Nov 27, 2010)

ok read that...and i get 1.0 vs 1.1 in in different systems, now I know i retrieved the apache22 package from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/sparc64/packages-7-stable/All/ which should be fine....i'm a bit confused...now I did pkg_delete all of the following from this post  http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=19619 

..i'm wondering if perhaps I messed up my system when i did that....and it is strange IIRC sysconfig still was on v7.0 but can't find it as I thought i might be able to go and double check some settings .

I'm tempted just to download v8.x for sparc64 and install it but don't want to if i don't have to.

Cheers,
Kali


----------

